# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2005 >  MS Cluster - make custom applications clusteraware

## ermalai

I have an Application running as a default website under IIS6.0 in App Server1

The DB of corresponding application is in MS SQL Server 2005 in DB Server1

The above setup works fine as is.

The client has decided to implement MS clustering.
According to MS Website IIS6.0 and SQL server 2005 are cluster aware

does that mean, my application can failover automatically without any configuration.

or do I have to configure something in the MS cluster settings.

Please help

Regds

----------


## rmiao

In your case, I'll use load balancing for IIS and clustering for sql. Not much change in your app.

----------


## skhanal

To make the application fail over automatically you need to have a mechanism in your code to retry if a connection fails, you have to decide how many times and how frequently to retry before giving it up.

IIS and SQL are cluster aware, that means they fail over from one node to another in case a node fails.

----------


## ermalai

thanks rmiao and skhanal.

the app is made of webservices [.NET components] running under IIS.
The client is a rich GUI that resides in user computer.
The WS make data requests and does the processing.

----------

